# Oxcroft Coal Disposal Point, Derbyshire - June 2010



## ThenewMendoza (Jun 20, 2010)

Visited with Sal.

Borne from the Derbyshire coalfield in 1980 the disposal point was utilised during opencast mining of the immediate area, although there was a drift mine across the road for many years before that. UK Coal, or RJB Mining before that, or the National Coal Board before then were able to supply customers coal tailored to their particular field of business.

Running a coal fired power station for instance require coal to be crushed to a fine dust, the disposal point had the facilities to provide exactly that. The same can be said for companies in the cement business, where they require crushed coal that can be blown into their rotary kilns, this place was set up to deliver the goods.

It is essentially a crushing and screening plant, similar to many quarries that frequent Derbyshire, just a different mineral.

However, mining and mines have a finite life, and Oxcroft closed in 2006. In fairness it's actually mothballed, and I read something somewhere that UK Coal have plans to re-open the place, although given the fact there are no working collieries in Derbyshire these days it's difficult to imagine in what capacity.

There was a brief respite in the working life of Oxcroft in 2007 when UK Coal started a coal recovery operation to sift through nearby pit tips and recover around 14000 tonnes of coal. It's all been quiet since then..

Pics. 

























































M


----------



## Krypton (Jun 21, 2010)

Great work and photos Mendo, keep it up man!


----------



## borntobemild (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice pics.

A lot of the equipment looks very similar to a cement works.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 21, 2010)

borntobemild said:


> A lot of the equipment looks very similar to a cement works.



Yes, I was just thinking that.  Fab pics, as always.


----------



## TK421 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dirty Mendo, Dirty......I mean the site of course I like this place, not seen a report from here before. I like how you can see other 'explores' marked up, 'Cauldon Low, Ketton etc!!'


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jun 21, 2010)

TK421 said:


> Dirty Mendo, Dirty......I mean the site of course I like this place, not seen a report from here before. I like how you can see other 'explores' marked up, 'Cauldon Low, Ketton etc!!'



Cheers folks.  The last 'report' from here was way back in 2006 and back then there was no interior access. Ketton looks like my kind of place. 

M


----------



## Krypton (Jun 21, 2010)

Coal disposal point supermarket:

Oxcroftburrys

Or is that just a fail


----------



## thompski (Jun 22, 2010)

Good stuff sir, and cheers for the details


----------



## Andymacg (Jun 22, 2010)

cracking pics Mendo

and is that the one you can see off the M1 coming south if it is, then i was driving a tipper 3 times a day into there when it was in operation during the coal recovery work, if anyone else goes exploring there and finds a bruce springsteen cassette around the hardstanding area then can i have it back please  as i lost one there


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jun 22, 2010)

That's the one fella, cheers. You could probably just find an alternative source your Springsteen needs. 

M


----------



## smileysal (Jun 22, 2010)

Twas a great day.  Lovely weather, and industrial porn.  

Here's a few of my offerings. 































http://i584.photobucket.com/albums/ss289/SmileySal42/Oxcroft%20Coal%20Dispersal%20Point/DSCF8571.jpg[/IMG

[ATTACH=full]75523[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]75524[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]75525[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]75526[/ATTACH]

Sorry there's so many, I went a little crazy lol.

:) Sal


----------



## Neosea (Jun 22, 2010)

Lookin' good Sal


----------

